# Pictures of Vizsla's facial expressions



## Ksana

Do you have pictures of your Vizsla's facial expressions? Here is one of my boy's.


----------



## redbirddog

Chloe in the hills yesterday. A bit of white taken over her face.


----------



## texasred

Lucy napping


----------



## R E McCraith

DID U call HERE !!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2

A hot, but very Happy Bird hunter, taking a break.


----------



## OttosMama

Gorgeous pups! Here is one of Otto the other day at the beach and then the other where he is ready for candy duty.


----------



## tknafox2

I know this is a really old picture, but it will always be one of my very favorite!!
He is just 4 weeks old and if you knew him, you would say as I do... This totally describes his personality!!
He just grew into this face...


----------



## tknafox2

Sorry... I just couldn't help myself, I had to re-post this ;D


----------



## texasred

Lucy


----------



## Canadian Expy

The pup version of REM's photo  I love the intensity in their face when you call them to you from a distance.


----------



## Canadian Expy

These days I'm most likely to capture Aspen like this... such a goof.


----------



## Ksana

LOL! These pics made my day.


----------



## R E McCraith

C-E neVer eVer post a puppy PIC - makes me think !! PIKE needs a younger brother !!!!! Ks - ? - are all of are pups a lead singer from KIZZ - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

C-E - Baby's have - Blue eyes - Elton John - & I'm home - again !!!!!! when the PUP is at YOUR side !!!!!!!- they haVe never done a thing wrong !!!!!!!!


----------



## trevor1000




----------



## harrigab

what do you mean? stop?


----------



## organicthoughts

Crazy man


----------



## harrigab

looking very pleased with herself


----------



## einspänner

Do we really have to go home now?


----------



## Chaos911

Sour puss


----------



## samkins

Here are a couple of Moose

The face of innocence, right? and the Mom, I am just exhausted...


----------



## dextersmom

Because everyone loves a sassmouf! (Photo courtesy of our dog walkers.)


----------



## Tika V

Innocent devil???


----------



## einspänner

There are a lot of close contenders, but I think this is my favorite expression caught on film.


----------



## VictoriaW

Guilty muffin-thief:


----------



## VictoriaW

I smelled WAY BETTER before...


----------



## emilycn

A mix of old and more recent. My dog sure gives me a lot of stink-eye.


----------



## harrigab

one of my favourite pics of Ruby..."if those bloody cows come near my supper..."


----------



## harrigab

harrigab said:


> one of my favourite pics of Ruby..."if those bloody cows come near my supper..."
> 
> [/URL]
> [/quote]
> or was she looking at the dung fly on her snout ? ha ha


----------



## texasred

June on todays walk.


----------



## mrrrosswife

Ziggy playing with his best friend Khloe (a border collie mix)


----------



## Saltwater Soul

You said dig here?


----------



## weez

"Don't leave me alone with these people, just don't..."


----------



## Tika V

Had to add a few more.. such great pictures from eveyone.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Zeke


----------



## Ksana

I just came across this picture of my boy's face.


----------



## Ksana

And this one (I still see this expression from time to time)...


----------



## Caleb

My boy when he was only a few weeks old. I still get this face but alway miss the shot


----------



## Jallen2014

Its cold in Tennessee !


----------



## Jallen2014

its cold in Tennessee !!!


----------



## Jallen2014

Bo after along swim at Norris Lake


----------



## trevor1000

Bacchus is just rather happy to be outside.


----------



## Duke_of_Birds

What do you mean I have to wake up....


----------



## Rbka

"I see you are holding a treat!"









"Why'd you stop me from playing and put me in the air conditioned car? I'm totally not tired and overheating! I wanna run with Winston some more!"









"I thought it was *my* mountain bike magazine on the edge of the table..."


----------



## Laika

Beast and the Beauty


----------



## Jallen2014

Bo has his eye on a lady bug


----------



## Darcy1311

Just a few of my Darcy's many faces over the months....


----------



## mrrrosswife

Mom, do something! The cat stole my blanket...


----------



## fullmanfamily

This is one of my favorite pictures of Ruby from Halloween. I think she was around 10-11 weeks here and making this huge smirky grin!


----------



## miru

this is an old,beloved photo 
Wonderful seeing all this faces

Mir


----------



## einspänner

Some from the beach this week.


----------



## redd

Redd's silly face


----------



## einspänner

Redd said:


> Redd's silly face


Perfect! Made me laugh. ;D


----------



## Rbka

Nico thinks that this thread deserves a bump! Always good for a laugh


----------



## CrazyCash

This is a good thread to bump - a bunch of silly dogs! Here are two pics that make me laugh - the first one is Cash giving me the "Whatchu talkin' bout" look. The second one is an older pic but it perfectly shows how each dog feels about riding in the car.


----------



## K.Olsen

Nova is so good at telling us exactly how she is feeling with her facial expressions


----------



## einspänner

Zoomie face!


----------



## Canadian Expy

I have a temporary foster until tomorrow - the first male I've brought into the house. Aspen's face says it all. I'm glad he can't speak, I'd get an ear full. :-[


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Canadian said:


> I have a temporary foster until tomorrow - the first male I've brought into the house. Aspen's face says it all. I'm glad he can't speak, I'd get an ear full. :-[


That is a laugh-out-loud! Precious.


----------



## SDVizsla

I love these! Thanks for the smile in my day!


----------



## trevor1000

This post is awsome 

Hey Dad, Are you asleep?









Did i happen to hear you say "Chicken"?
I am sure there was the word "Chicken" mentioned in your statement.


----------



## KB87

These show Haeden's personality so well - total dorky comedian


----------



## MsRosie

Two of my favorites: "Psycho side tongue", and "Please don't make me get up mom..."


----------



## redbirddog

This is one of the better ones of my two. Red goes wonderfully against green!


----------



## harrigab

my two love a muddy beach


----------



## harrigab

...but not too happy sharing a pic with a husky haha


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

"Oh, were you not finished with that yogurt cup?"


----------

